# Hulkaros must be stopped!



## Randman (Jun 25, 2003)

Boom!    

These must stop! On every thread, on every post. I see these damn Boom!     Often for no apparent reason. Now I'm all for free speech, unique sigs and the use of emoticons to offer more emotions to typed comments, and I hate calling anyone on the floor, especially since many of Hulkie's posts are quite good, informative and thougthful.

  But dude, lately it's just Boom! emoticons left and right. Once in a while it's great, too much stuff and it just DRIVES PEOPLE INSANE!!

  I'm trying to mention this in a light tone, but it has gotten to be a little tooooo much lately. Anyone else agree, or is it just me? Forget text rendering in Safari 1.0 issues, we have emoticon meltdown.


----------



## Decado (Jun 25, 2003)

I have nothing against three smiling faces (even if they smile in different ways) beside eachother, what disturbs me (and drives me bazonkas) is when people mixes sad and happy emoticons.

exemple:


----------



## habilis (Jun 25, 2003)

Ban him permanently for improper emotions!


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh! My God! Did I do that? 

Excuse me people but Steve's distortion field got me hooked...

Hulk will smash Steve and get back to "normal" sometime later on, perhaps! 

But until then...
Boom!


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 25, 2003)

just ignore the guy
hes being annoying as usual and wont change hes attitude any time soon.
and anyway, we all know that hulks IQ is less than 40 . _*personal insult edited*_ 

but until then...
just ingore him!


----------



## Decado (Jun 25, 2003)

ooooh! do i see a dawning war between the two members from Hellas?


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tsizKEIK _
> *just ignore the guy
> hes being annoying as usual and wont change hes attitude any time soon.
> and anyway, we all know that hulks IQ is less than 40 . *personal insult edited*
> ...



Look fella! I may be slow minded monster-like, etc. but at least I'm ahead of you? What is your excuse for being such a nasty being? 

Oh, and you should try to follow your own advice:
"Just ignore him!"

Yes, I spell checked and fixed your bad spelling too! What are you going to do about it? Until then:
*Boom!*


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 25, 2003)

im going to laugh at ya... 
hahahahahha
ahhahaa
hahaa


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tsizKEIK _
> *im going to laugh at ya...
> hahahahahha
> ahhahaa
> hahaa *



You are so funny! ::ha:: NOT! 

I suppose it is easier to give other people advices but SO DAMN hard to follow them by yourself! ::ha::

Laugh all you want but still this will not make you a comedian! Nah! More probably a clown or something! 

::ha:: ::ha:: ::ha::


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 25, 2003)

hahahaha no boom this time. 
hahahah
i rule


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *You are so funny! ::ha:: NOT!
> 
> I suppose it is easier to give other people advices but SO DAMN hard to follow them by yourself! ::ha::
> ...



hahahaha no boom this time. 
hahahah
i rule


----------



## toast (Jun 25, 2003)

Both of you are making yourself ridiculous, childish wankers.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tsizKEIK _
> *hahahaha no boom this time.
> hahahah
> i rule  *



Not only you have a hard time following your own advices but it seems that you aren't able to read...

Perhaps if you have a look at my "sign" first then reply?  

::ha:: ::ha:: ::ha:: ::ha::


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Both of you are making yourself ridiculous, childish wankers. *



I will not post again in this post especially for that guy... 

Thanks Toast!


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Both of you are making yourself ridiculous, childish wankers. *




kai esy eisai terastios malakas alla den to leme para pera  

toast relax.  were just joking around
were at the C A F E  
do u know what that is or do u need a dictionary ?


----------



## Randman (Jun 25, 2003)

Gee, I didn't mean to start any hard feelings around here; it's just that so many emoticons stand out, and I feel they go from great to grate quickly and I thought I'd try and take the mickey.


----------



## toast (Jun 25, 2003)

Greek humour is out of my own experience of humour, my bad.


----------



## binaryDigit (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *You are so funny! ::ha:: NOT!
> ... *



I'm amazed it hasen't been said yet, so ...

Whatever you do, don't make hulkaros mad, you wouldn't want to see him mad.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by binaryDigit _
> *I'm amazed it hasen't been said yet, so ...
> 
> Whatever you do, don't make hulkaros mad, you wouldn't want to see him mad.  *


good point


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Greek humour is out of my own experience of humour, my bad.  *


yes but ive seen that french ppl have no humour... that might be ur problem


----------



## edX (Jun 25, 2003)

thread closed. tsizkeik, hulk, & toast - consider yourselves warned for violating the rules against personal insults. 

as for the original topic - hulk - please try to keep spam down to a minimum. it's funny once or twice, but does get tedious after that.


----------

